# My Collection



## iamyour79 (Jan 6, 2019)

My collection

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsStRR3AsY4/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


https://www.instagram.com/p/BsStK_3gfNK/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow!
That’s a collection!
Do you have batteries in each of them ??[emoji16]


----------



## ven (Jan 6, 2019)

:wow: that is amazing, thank you for making me feel 1/2 sane . Maybe i am not a flashaholic after all, just a mere person with a few lights under ones belt


----------



## iamyour79 (Jan 6, 2019)

mostly included.


----------



## iamyour79 (Jan 6, 2019)

Most of the products contain batteries, but it was cumbersome to manage.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2019)

Good Gosh!!!

That's amazing!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 6, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Good Gosh!!!
> 
> That's amazing!!!



That's what I was thinking. 

If the North ever tries to invade, just turn all your lights on and repel them. :eeksign: 

~ Chance


----------



## saypat (Jan 6, 2019)

favorite manufacturer?


----------



## Dowork123 (Jan 6, 2019)

This is my first post, I just started collecting lights. Great forum and great collection, wow. Can’t wait to learn some stuff around here. I’m super new!


----------



## iamyour79 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## magellan (Jan 8, 2019)

Truly amazing setup and collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamyour79 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## sekirou (Apr 5, 2019)

Oh...great collection!!


----------



## sekirou (Apr 6, 2019)

iamyour79 said:


> My collection
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsStRR3AsY4/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet
> 
> ...



awesome!
It's a great collection!


----------



## Dobtruckers (Apr 8, 2019)

WOW. just WOW!


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 8, 2019)

If you’re married with children, i have to step up my game


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## eff (May 14, 2019)

Wow. Very impressive collection.
Up until now, I was feeling guilty with my 30+ lights.
Now I know there's more serious palyers


----------



## dotCPF (May 15, 2019)

This thread does make me feel better about my collection. I was just thinking last night that I have so many I don't use, surely I'm overboard.....

This must be one of the largest production light collections out there, so I'm curious, @iamyour79, do you have any customs in there?

Nevertheless, incredible collection, I will keep this tabbed to show anyone who says I have too many!!


----------



## clubben (Jul 27, 2019)

Omg! How long have you been collecting???


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jul 27, 2019)

Holy expletive, Batman!


----------



## Gonzo789 (Aug 10, 2019)

Freakin awesome! How long have you been collecting?


----------

